# cycle



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

my new tank will be here in two days( i decided to go with a 90g) but i have no paitence(sp) anyway is there anyway to speed up the cycle process. my boys need a bigger home and i don't have the room to have two tanks going. i will but it will suck. any help would rule.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

use as much water as you can from your original tank plus all the substrate and use the same filter.
thats what i did when i changed from my 55g to my 85g exept i added another filter for a few weeks as my 85g needed 2 filters
dixon


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

i am using a ehime filter that is goo upto 120g in my 33g(i got a good deal)so that sould be good right? any way then can i put the fish rght in i am going to us everthing that in the old tank.. i hope they are ok .....i will post a pic in a few days
thanks
bk


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Transfer as much stuff from your old tank to the new one. That will speed up the process. However, if you dont completely cycle a tank before adding fish you run the higher risk of loosing them before the cycle is complete. Usually people can get away with it, but its not worth it IMO. Just cycle the tank, im sure your fish can hang out in thier current tank a few more weeks.

~Dj


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

See if you can get Bio-Spira....This will help with your cycle


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you are moving everything from the old tank to the new tank AND you are moving the same number of fish over, then you should not have a problem.


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

yo, when u do this change, make sure you are checking the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels, nohing worse than losing a fish for something that coulda been prevented. i put my 5 4" p's in a 55 gal before it was cycled , (ammonia level zero, but nitrites were high) so i checked the nitrites 2 times a day and added amquel plus when necessary, my fish made itthroughand 2 weeks later my tank is cycled!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah i had the same problem u had. i not pacient also. what i did was just fill my tank with normal tap water, put the necessary chemicals in to start a somewhat kind of cylce then i went to my lfs and got a few cheap fish and let them break in the water. the next day i the fish i bought were still in good health and i also did water checks on my ammonia, ph, and nitrate levels and all seemed fine. i've done this about three times with different tanks and all have been succesful!!!! the only thing that i would really worry about is testing the water before you let ur p's in there!!!!


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

DonH said:


> If you are moving everything from the old tank to the new tank AND you are moving the same number of fish over, then you should not have a problem.


 Agreed.

If the footprint is close to the 33g then just switch everything over carefully and very gradually add water. I would be inclined to only add 5-10g every day or so (and that may be a little much). Just keep checking all your levels as you go. But I think Don's spot on.

--n8


----------

